# Early Season Player Grades



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well give the players grades. Please give an explanation for each player. These posts will be tiem consuming but just do it. Sort it by Position and then sort by depth chart. Grade scales will be A+ through F. Also incomplete if needed. I will post mine once I get the time.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Why not start it off with the Kevin Garnett himself?










*Kevin Garnett:*

*A* (would be A+ if we didn't lose a couple questionable games)

- KG has proven time and time again that he is the best player on the planet. He may not be grabbing as many rebounds and scoring as many points as his old self, but he is shooting the ball at a 57% clip. The reason for Garnett's high FG% is because he is playing in the paint more than I have ever seen. Sure, tonight against the Kings he had an awful game shooting jumper after jumper, but all season long KG has been banging in the paint and hitting those high percentage shots. 

We are currently in first place of our division despite an early drought from our 2nd option in Wally Szczerbiak. KG is mentoring McCants off the court nicely and I can see that McCants will become a great player if he follows KG's lead. KG off the court has also been amazing. Buying his teammates brand new XBOX 360s and building a new home for the victims of Hurricane Katrina every month. KG as a player gets an A, KG as a human being receives an A+. :clap: 

:biggrin:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*KEVIN GARNETT:* 20 points 10 boards 5 assists shooting % is up boards and ft% down but its early
*GRADE:A*









*TROY HUDSON:*playing great right now our second best player at the moment 6th man candidate early, also improved his defense
*GRADE:B+*









*MARKO JARIC:*playing good defense for us career highs in points right now good solid pg
*GRADE:c+*









*MICHAEL OLOWOKANDI:* actually scoring early on, playing ok with some blocked shots and boards
*GRADE: C-*









*EDDIE GRIFFIN:* been a great player when getting minutes avg. most blocks and getting a ton of offensive boards, struggling a little with his shot tho
*GRADE:B*









*WALLY SZCZERBIAK:* been truggling but not in his last cpl games starting to hit his 3s and his midrange needs to still work on that defense, but it could be worse
*GRADE:B+*









*TRENTON HASSELL:* offense is coming around playing solid defense but i think hes taking too many shots and missing most of them
*GRADE:C*









*RICHIE FRAHM:* when he comes in provides instant offense just not like hoiberg tho, doesnt play much defense
*GRADE:C-*









*RASHAD MCCANTS:*when he plays he is good but not getting minutes right now..idk y he has proved to me he can score and play defense as well
*GRADE:c+*









*MARK MADSEN:* great energy hard working grabs rebounds
*GRADE: D*









*ANTHONY CARTER:* played well early especially defense, offense was their too but hudson playing great so not many minutes
*GRADE: D+*









*RONALD DUPREE:* athletic, good defender, not many minutes but in the minutes hes played done an ok job
*GRADE: D*









*NIKOLOZ TSKITISHVILI:* hasnt played good in preaseason but hasnt suited up yet
*GRADE:F*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Point Guards:*
*Marko Jaric:*B-
Marko has been very good defensively lately. He is really playing above my expectations at this point. The slump sort of lowered his grade though. He could use some more scoring. His man to man defense is not that good though. Just due to his poor footspeed. He has hit some huge jumpshots and made some big steals.
*Troy Hudson:*A
Huddy has played way above expectations. I personally thought he would be the 3rd stringer this year. But he has brought that surge of scoring we needed so badly off the bench. His quick release has been crazy good. But the one reason that has made him even more effective is the fact that he is drawing a lot of offensive fouls on the other team. He is just playing the right way when he is on the court.
*Anthony Carter:*B
In the Minutes Carter has played, he has been effecient. His defense has been there, and his jump shot. He is not turning the ball over too. So he is doing what we ask of him.

*Shooting Guards:*
*Trenton Hassell:*C-
Hassell's defense has been a lot of nothing. He is scoring more, but that is not the reason why we put on the floor. He is only scoring at home. The reason he is not a D is because he is not exactly hurting us, but is not exactly helping either.
*Rashad McCants:*B/Incomplete
Well first off this is incomplete since he is a rookie and is not given the minutes you would expect. But in the games he has played, most have been good shooting games. He has shown us that there is a lot of potential there for a superb scorer. He has also shown solid defense. The games against the Nuggets, Cavs, and Blazers did show us he has potential do be a solid defender. And that dunk on Camby was just sick. His athletism is on another level than any other wing we got. He is playing his role too, so that is why his grade is that high.
*Richie Frahm:*B+
Frahm has easily won us a couple of games. He is opening up the floor for KG with his deadly shooting. He is showing hustle and the intent of just doing whatever it takes to win a game. What did you expect from him coming into the game? To score 18 in the first game??? 

*Small Forwards:*
*Wally Szczerbiak:*B
Well he had been an F until his play of late. The guy has been on fire. His scoring is way up, his shooting is way up, hell everything is up for him as of late. Defensively he has really improved. His handles are still not good, but they are better. He is playing with emotion. Early on the guy was horendous though. He was shooting like 20% from the field.
*Ronald Dupree:*C-
Well I expected more from Superdupe. His defense is quite poor, and his scoring is not that good either. I will just say he is a good bench presense and call it a description.
*Skita:*F
Done nothing except for get a couple quotes in the paper for not playing against the Nuggets. We are trying to win games, not prove people wrong every game.

*Power Forwards:*
*Kevin Garnett:*C-
Well KG has easily been below expectations. I thought he would be having an MVP season. He is not dominating the boards like he usually does, his scoring is down, and sadly his defense. He is not getting to the line still. The rumors probably got to him, just adding more drama to the mix. We all came into this season expecting KG to have his best year yet, but it has been nothing but mediocre., if that, to KG's standards.
*Eddie Griffin:*A-
He is not hanging around the 3-point line at all times. He is our best defensive presence down low. He gets every block. His rebounding is doing really good. He is letting the scoring come to him. He is the only one ever on the offensive rebounds. He should be starting but is playing his role and playing it well.

*Centers:*
*Michael Olowokandi:*B
He has had really good games and really bad games. He has shown he deserves his starting position at this point. As long as he gets off early, he should have a decent game. He is playing above expectations. So a contract year is paying off somewhat... 
*Mark Madsen:*D
Has done much of anything this season. Not much else to say.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Sheefo, I agree with you about KG. I don't know about C-, but I don't know if he would crack a B either. He's playing well, but not to the standards that everyone expects of him. I hope that he can step it up against better teams. We have San Antonio and Dallas on the 15th and 18th, so I guess we'll see then. He's started to take more shots towards the end of the game, which is good, but we're not San Antonio in that we aren't a good enough team that we can pull away while our franchise player settles for 15 and 10. 

At this point, KG wouldn't make 3rd Team All Star on my list (Duncan and Dirk on 1st Team, Lebron and Brand on 2nd Team, Marion and Bosh on 3rd Team, KG and Gasol on the bubble). Dude needs to start grabbing some boards. Right now he's 8th in the league...amongst forwards. 11th overall. Also, all of his numbers are down from last year...except for his minutes (which are actually up). Anyways, all in all, he's playing "good" by league standards, "average at best" by KG standards.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Marion and Bosh? :rofl:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Hassell's defense has been a lot of nothing.


What?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I like that, Sheefo, but I grade KG A- and Kandi B-.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

socco said:


> Marion and Bosh? :rofl:


For real, Marion and Bosh have been insane this year. Bosh won't make an All-NBA team this year because his team is ***, but I've seen enough Raptors and Wolves games this year to know that Bosh is outplaying KG. Believe me, I don't enjoy saying that.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> For real, Marion and Bosh have been insane this year. Bosh won't make an All-NBA team this year because his team is ***, but I've seen enough Raptors and Wolves games this year to know that Bosh is outplaying KG. Believe me, I don't enjoy saying that.


You're one of the few non-Raptors fans (they're all crazies) that would think that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

> *At this point, KG wouldn't make 3rd Team All Star on my list (Duncan and Dirk on 1st Team) ,Lebron and Brand on 2nd Team ,Marion and Bosh on 3rd Team, KG and Gasol on the bubble) * Dude needs to start grabbing some boards. Right now he's 8th in the league...amongst forwards. 11th overall. Also, all of his numbers are down from last year...except for his minutes (which are actually up). Anyways, all in all, he's playing "good" by league standards, "average at best" by KG standards.


bosh is out thats no doubt hes not doing much besides scoring...at 7 foot he should get more than 8 boards, dirk should not be on the 1st team brand is having a far superior season
lebron i can agree with, but gasol should be more than on the bubble, dude is leading the grizzlies, they have the same record as dallas, and are giving up only 85(i think) a game thats insane, while gasol is avg 19 pts 9 boards 4 assists and 2.5 blocks hes on the 2nd team with lebron garnett and marion on the 3rd, dirk is too inconsistent right now


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

C Olowakandi: C-, Still not doing anything offensively. His height may earn him some points, but still uses his jump hook too far from the bucket, still won't look for other players when he gets the ball in the post.

PF Garnett: B, Garnett still Garnett, still hitting Garnett shots, just not being like Garnett the MVP we wanted. I think he will get back to form over season, but right now it seems as if his offensive aggresiveness isn't there.

SF Wally Z: C-, I don't care if he's been scoring more lately, so far he still doesn't play defense, he still stands and watches everyone. He still can't create his own shot. He needs to be like Peja or like the all-star wally before he gains favor enough to over look the defense or lack thereof.

SG Trenton: C, Trenton is trenton. Trenton, great defender, taking too many outside shots thus far I think. I love when he drives the hoop, he can be a good scorer that way, he can make the open jumper, but he has to stop trying to take shots now becuase he has a starting spot, he needs to be the bruce bowen. Find your offensive niche and stick with it.

PG Jaric: C+, Sometimes he looks like a good move, other times he looks like he's not in the game flow. He can be turnover prone, but he needs to run the offense. We look lost on O sometimes. I think he needs a little more time and he could be a good pg, but he should post up a lot more with that height.

Bench: Hudson B, making some shots, looks quicker without the injury, 6th man canidate.

McCants C, He can go to the hoop, but hasn't shown me much with his shot or his shot selection, but he does have a fast first step.

Griffin B+, He continues to be my second favorite player on the wolves, he needs to learn KG's turn around jumper or learn some post moves and he is a starter on any team in the league. Great offensive rebounder and great shot blocker, love his game.

Frahm C+, great 3 point shot, Seems a bit slow, and doesn't look to be the greatest defender. Comes off the bench for a 3 point threat which is huge so that it keeps his defender honest. Haven't seen enough of him to be honest.

Carter B-, Carter gets a high grade because he does his job, what he's asked, and does it without being in every game. To come in and defend elite PG's, after not playing 2,3 games, and the level at which he plays warrants his B-.

Dupree D+, Same thing, has to come in after not playing for 2,3 games defending top forwards and 2 gaurds. He does a decent job defending but hasn't shown much offensively.

Madsen C-, Madsen still does all the little things. He never shows up on the stat sheet, but always does his job, not to mention he defends huge centers, including Shaq.

Skita- U, for unsatisfactory. You can't say your unhappy after not getting much of a chance to play in the preseason. Obviously you haven't proven your better than Madsen and until you do, you won't play. So stop whining, step your game up, and get on the court so I can give you a grade rather than a elementry school mark.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> bosh is out thats no doubt hes not doing much besides scoring...at 7 foot he should get more than 8 boards, dirk should not be on the 1st team brand is having a far superior season
> lebron i can agree with, but gasol should be more than on the bubble, dude is leading the grizzlies, they have the same record as dallas, and are giving up only 85(i think) a game thats insane, while gasol is avg 19 pts 9 boards 4 assists and 2.5 blocks hes on the 2nd team with lebron garnett and marion on the 3rd, dirk is too inconsistent right now


My bad, I meant to put Brand on 1st Team and Dirk on 2nd...I didn't re-read before I posted. You make a good point about Gasol too.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

IDK guys, KG has been sub par this whole season. He has missed some big shots ect. I think you guys are being too nice. He def. isn't playing like the best player on the planet that he was the past couple of seasons.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Eh, the best thing you can say about him this year is how clutch he's been. His rebounds are down a little, as is his scoring. But the one thing that's been the best is how he takes over games late in the 4th.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Kevin Garnett: A-* can be much better

*Michael Olowokandi: C+* not bad overall

*Wally Szczerbiak: B* getting better

*Trenton Hassell: C *nothing special

*Marko Jaric: B-* he will be much better (*A+*)

*Troy Hudson: B+* great job off the bench

*Eddie Griffin:C+* good job so far

*Richie Frahm: C* decent

*Rashard McCants: C-* 

*Mark Madsen: D*


----------

